# ***How to deal with a cigar snob***



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Ran into a "cigar snob" the other night. Then he proceded to tell me that all the knowledge i have acquired over the years of smoking was bull & i didnt know sh*t. I then told him were to go .Anybody else ever run into any of these idiots?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

King Leonidas said:


> Ran into a "cigar snob" the other night. Then he proceded to tell me that all the knowledge i have acquired over the years of smoking was bull & i didnt know sh*t. I then told him were to go .Anybody else ever run into any of these idiots?


yeah...at most of the other cigar boards...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

King Leonidas said:


> Ran into a "cigar snob" the other night. Then he proceded to tell me that all the knowledge i have acquired over the years of smoking was bull & i didnt know sh*t. I then told him were to go .Anybody else ever run into any of these idiots?


The message isn't always recieved in the same manner it is intended. We all like to gain and share our experiences with others. It's the cool part of our hobby. I'll try to speak slower next time.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I just smile then cut about 1 inch off my yard gar and light it with my zippo puffing away. Then I proceed to explian to the individual how much of a total ass they are and how they have strayed from the "brotherhood" Then I spend the next 30 mins convincing them how the world would be a better place without them and they should throw themselves under the nearest bus.

Or I just smile and walk away....


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

King Leonidas said:


> Ran into a "cigar snob" the other night. Then he proceded to tell me that all the knowledge i have acquired over the years of smoking was bull & i didnt know sh*t. I then told him were to go .Anybody else ever run into any of these idiots?


I don't waste my time with wankers that make little snide remarks insinuating that they are more refined than me (perhaps they are, but why can they not resist the little comments?). We have respected members of this board that can't resist making a comment in an NC thread when they rarely smoke one. I guess they just have to thump the old chest huh?

On the other hand, "the beginning of wisdom is the realization that you know nothing at all." I think that might have been Plato, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually I'm normally the first to admit I know nothing about cigars, but I do know what I like.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I tell them their breath smells like burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla and go smoke elsewhere... :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> The message isn't always recieved in the same manner it is intended. We all like to gain and share our experiences with others. It's the cool part of our hobby. I'll try to speak slower next time.


:r:r


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

kansashat said:


> We have respected members of this board that can't resist making a comment in an NC thread when they rarely smoke one. I guess they just have to thump the old chest huh?


Do you mean to tell me that people smoke NC cigars?


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry i was a little unclear,this happened outside of this loveley board.(@ a friend's shindig) :ss


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

stevieray said:


> yeah...at most of the other cigar boards...


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

I was a member of another cigar board, until very recently. I got tired of being called a noob and dumb. Here, you still get called noob, but in a loving, nurturing sort of way.

Most cigar boards want smart members. Members have to learn, in order to be smart. Most cigar boards are not welcoming and willing to teach new members the "Way of the Leaf." Club Stogie is different. Within minutes of my first posts, i had people i didn't know offering help, knowledge, and friendship. I'm gonna go ahead and say that all hope i have for Humanity can be exemplified by the members i have met in my short time here so far.

Therefore:

Club Stogie > The rest of the Internet


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Do you mean to tell me that people smoke NC cigars?


:cb I do but......I may not qualify as people!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jbonnefsc said:


> Therefore:
> 
> Club Stogie > The rest of the Internet


Nice math!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I don't waste my time with wankers that make little snide remarks insinuating that they are more refined than me (perhaps they are, but why can they not resist the little comments?). We have respected members of this board that can't resist making a comment in an NC thread when they rarely smoke one. I guess they just have to thump the old chest huh?
> 
> On the other hand, "the beginning of wisdom is the realization that you know nothing at all." I think that might have been Plato, but I'm not certain.


Friggin NC snobs!


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes I've met these people. Usually they have a better story or opinion of any thing being talked about at the time. In my younger days, it bothered me so much I would get angry. Now I'm older and it's just become funny to me now. 
I realize every person I meet thinks they know the way things ought to be. Including me. Life is just a large group of choices. Some times we make the right choice, sometimes the wrong choice. But, we are what we are because of these choices. 
I choose to just laugh at these people now. 
I have more important choices to make like...bid on this or buy this, where can I hide the bill from my wife, coolerdor or another wine cooler, nubs or Taboo...now these choices drive me :chk


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

King Leonidas said:


> Ran into a "cigar snob" the other night. Then he proceded to tell me that all the knowledge i have acquired over the years of smoking was bull & i didnt know sh*t. I then told him were to go .Anybody else ever run into any of these idiots?


I've run into them, but fortunately I've always been smoking a good (to me) stick, so was in a good mood. This is how I deal with them. Get them to tell you what they like and why they like it/them. I find that they fall into two camps: NC snobs and CC idiots. The NC snobs typically haven't tried other bands and just need to expand their pallet. For this, I offer a trade of cigars if I have one that they haven't tried. Usually works. For the CC idiot, I typically find that they are stuck on a particular stick for no discernible reason; like the person who only smokes Cohiba because, well, they are Cohiba and everyone knows that they are the best. For these people I ask questions going from easier to harder. First I ask them about what type of humidor they use and if the wood makes a difference. Then I mode on to humidity and ask the relative merits of 60/65/70 percent with regards to resting/aging/slow aging/etc. The I start asking about ammonia and other odors and how to tell if a stick is ready to smoke. Beetles is usually a big surprise for most as is freezing.

By the end of the conversation, I usually get the CC idiot to mumble that maybe I do know something (all I do is ask questions, I never volunteer info). I've almost always been asked for CC recommendations at this point.

Have fun, life is short.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

PitDog said:


> I tell them their breath smells like burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla and go smoke elsewhere... :tu


:r I'll try this next time:r:r:r


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Gee, I think the snob description fits me,,no wonder everybody thinks I'm a prick..


Jerry (I have no friends) in Minnesota.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I have ran into these types of people, and not only when it comes to cigars. Some people just have to think they know everything, so it is easier to let them go on their way being a jerk, then it is to get into an argument about what a jerk they are. I usually just smile and blow a cloud of smoke in their face.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

c2000 said:


> Gee, I think the snob description fits me,,no wonder everybody thinks I'm a prick..
> 
> Jerry (I have no friends) in Minnesota.


You are one of my favorite people Jerry.  I wonder what that says about me?


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

Where did this conversation take place? I don't understand why some people choose to argue about cigars. Enjoyment is in the eye of the beholder. If someone enjoys their swisher sweets, great for them! To pass judgement on someone based on their opinions on cigars seems too ridiculous to fathom.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

68TriShield taught me a very valuable cigar snob lesson. I had just dropped off a bunch of sticks for the troops at his house and was getting ready to leave when he asked if I wanted to have a cigar. "If you have time," I replied. I felt weird, but a one on one smoke with Dave is not an opportunity to pass. He went to his humi and returned with a couple of aged Partagas. As we enjoyed them, we talked cigars. At one point I was flipping through a cigar catalog and found a very highly rated cigar I'd tried and found "The most boring cigar ever." I pointed to the picture. I was trying to impress him by belittling something (I still don't know why). His response... "To someone, that's a really great cigar." *Puff, Puff* 

He also gently corrected my pronunciation a couple of times and passed along a wealth of information and thoughts on cigars. He could have jumped on me, but he didn't. I'll remember the lesson for a long time. 

Now, I have to go get ready for the Send off to the Sandbox HERF. TCHAU!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Munkey said:


> 68TriShield taught me a very valuable cigar snob lesson. I had just dropped off a bunch of sticks for the troops at his house and was getting ready to leave when he asked if I wanted to have a cigar. "If you have time," I replied. I felt weird, but a one on one smoke with Dave is not an opportunity to pass. He went to his humi and returned with a couple of aged Partagas. As we enjoyed them, we talked cigars. At one point I was flipping through a cigar catalog and found a very highly rated cigar I'd tried and found "The most boring cigar ever." I pointed to the picture. I was trying to impress him by belittling something (I still don't know why). His response... "To someone, that's a really great cigar." *Puff, Puff*
> 
> He also gently corrected my pronunciation a couple of times and passed along a wealth of information and thoughts on cigars. He could have jumped on me, but he didn't. I'll remember the lesson for a long time.


Dave's (68TriShield) a great BOTL and mentor!!! If I were on the East Coast I would be sitting at his feet learning all I could!

That is why it is nice to have a mentor!!! I appreciate the guys who took me under their wing when I first joined CS a few months ago!!!

Thanks Bobarian and Ratters!!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I came across a cigar snob one time with a buddy of mine. We were sitting outside enjoying a cold beer and a couple of nice Pam 64's when this guys comes up and ask if he could join us with his cigar. We of course say sure have a sit. he than proceeds to open his 2 leather cigar holder and pulls out this Cohiba that say habana on it. I knew right away he was trying to impress us. :r so my friend immediately ask hey isn't that a cuban. The guys smiles and says yea it is. That's all i smoke a buddy of mine gets them for me all the time. We'll he lights this cigar up and it smells like crap. My friend and I know right away that it's a fake just by the way it smells. We both grin at each other and enjoy our deliscious Padron 64's while this guy smokes his fake cuban dog rocket. 

(Sometimes it's best to say nothing and enjoy the stupidity of others). :tu


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

***What is with all the asterisks in the titles***

***I feel like It's important breaking news***

***But when I click on it, it's stuff that could easily be answered by using the search function***

###​


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Someone turns snob on you give them a wedgie. :ss


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

mike32312 said:


> I came across a cigar snob one time with a buddy of mine. We were sitting outside enjoying a cold beer and a couple of nice Pam 64's when this guys comes up and ask if he could join us with his cigar. We of course say sure have a sit. he than proceeds to open his 2 leather cigar holder and pulls out this Cohiba that say habana on it. I knew right away he was trying to impress us. :r so my friend immediately ask hey isn't that a cuban. The guys smiles and says yea it is. That's all i smoke a buddy of mine gets them for me all the time. We'll he lights this cigar up and it smells like crap. My friend and I know right away that it's a fake just by the way it smells. We both grin at each other and enjoy our deliscious Padron 64's while this guy smokes his fake cuban dog rocket.
> 
> (Sometimes it's best to say nothing and enjoy the stupidity of others). :tu


Seems like there's quite a few of those types :r


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

RUJohnny99 said:


> ***What is with all the asterisks in the titles***
> 
> ***I feel like It's important breaking news***
> 
> ...


search snob:chk


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

At my B&M we have a regular snob that comes around, he is also the least liked and most made fun of, his attitude causes him to get upset and walk out all the time. What is funny is as soon as he leaves with the door up his @$$, a comment behind his back is rarely heard, he hears it all for himself in person.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Just ignore him...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*******PM Sent*******


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*****:r******


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm never a fan of these threads. First off I have no idea what the conversation was about, or your attitude towards him in the first place. One thing that I have learned when talking about cigars is to never argue with the other person. There are some many different opinions on cigars that you will never find someone who agrees completely with you on everything. Enjoy the hobby for what it is, and that is a brotherhood. Respect the other person for what he knows, even if it isn't correct, he is making an effort. No matter what anybody says there is always a little bit of snob in everyone.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

When I am faced with a cigar snob, I hug him, stroke his hair, and tell him that everything is going to be alright.

MCS


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> When I am faced with a cigar snob, I hug him, stroke his hair, and tell him that everything is going to be alright.
> 
> MCS


MCS I only smoke cubans or NCs that cost 20 $ plus - please pm when this above mentioned hugging will start.

My guess is there are alot of good people in the world some great and some bad you ran into perhaps one of the bad ones.

The best things you can do in this situation is as quick as possible stop your interaction with this person and forget them. Dwelling on it only wastes your time and I can almost guarentee they have long since forgotten about you.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Little General said:


> Actually I'm normally the first to admit I know nothing about cigars, but I do know what I like.


And in reality, that's all that really matters. (Said as I contemplate lighting up a Spirit of Cuba Habano).


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> search snob:chk


You're faster than me...

:bn


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> I'm never a fan of these threads. First off I have no idea what the conversation was about, or your attitude towards him in the first place. One thing that I have learned when talking about cigars is to never argue with the other person. There are some many different opinions on cigars that you will never find someone who agrees completely with you on everything. Enjoy the hobby for what it is, and that is a brotherhood. Respect the other person for what he knows, even if it isn't correct, he is making an effort. No matter what anybody says there is always a little bit of snob in everyone.


I beg to differ


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Munkey said:


> 68TriShield taught me a very valuable cigar snob lesson. I had just dropped off a bunch of sticks for the troops at his house and was getting ready to leave when he asked if I wanted to have a cigar. "If you have time," I replied. I felt weird, but a one on one smoke with Dave is not an opportunity to pass. He went to his humi and returned with a couple of aged Partagas. As we enjoyed them, we talked cigars. At one point I was flipping through a cigar catalog and found a very highly rated cigar I'd tried and found "The most boring cigar ever." I pointed to the picture. I was trying to impress him by belittling something (I still don't know why). His response... "To someone, that's a really great cigar." *Puff, Puff*
> 
> He also gently corrected my pronunciation a couple of times and passed along a wealth of information and thoughts on cigars. He could have jumped on me, but he didn't. I'll remember the lesson for a long time.
> 
> Now, I have to go get ready for the Send off to the Sandbox HERF. TCHAU!


I fully agree, a great learning experience! I can learn from anybody, but I appreciate it far more when I'm not left feeling as though the teacher wanted to make me feel stupid. I can do that all by myself.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Little General said:


> Actually I'm normally the first to admit I know nothing about cigars, but I do know what I like.


I am not even sure I know that... I will try just about any cigar, and I generally find something about them to like...

For example I generally do not like Perdomo cigars, not sure why I just don't like them... Now I really enjoy corojo wrappers... I was talked into trying the Perdomo Habano Corojo the other day, I was unsure how it would go... I ended up nubbin' it...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I just ask them if they know where the 'sweet spot' of the leaf is and why they suffer through the first inch.

Nah, I just shrug. I know what I like and couldn't care less what they think. Later I might chuckle, but they tend to leave little lasting impact. There is a fine line between aficionado and a$$hole and most who consider themselves the former are in reality the latter.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pbrennan10 said:


> I beg to differ


I beg you to tell us why when you post that "(you) beg to differ".


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I just ask them if they know where the 'sweet spot' of the leaf is and why they suffer through the first inch.
> 
> Nah, I just shrug. I know what I like and couldn't care less what they think. Later I might chuckle, but they tend to leave little lasting impact. There is a fine line between aficionado and a$$hole and most who consider themselves the former are in reality the latter.


:tpd: :r So true!!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Dave's (68TriShield) a great BOTL and mentor!!! If I were on the East Coast I would be sitting at his feet learning all I could!
> 
> That is why it is nice to have a mentor!!! I appreciate the guys who took me under their wing when I first joined CS a few months ago!!!
> 
> Thanks Bobarian and Ratters!!!


Don't thank me, I don't know squat. :chk I've learned a lot from Bob myself.

Now aren't you supposed to be driving down to my house right now. :ss

As for the forums, I've been trying cigar boards for about 8 years and they all were populated by people who I had no interest in being around. I can't believe it took this long to find a fun and interesting cigar board without the attitude.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Good thing these are the forums I found first when I got into this :ss


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

RUJohnny99 said:


> ***What is with all the asterisks in the titles***
> 
> ***I feel like It's important breaking news***
> 
> ...


*************************************************************************** ASTERISK SNOB
***************************************************************************


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Basically this place has been my mentor. Due to my schedule I don't have time to get out B&M's and herfs, etc.

I look at what I was smoking six months ago and what I'm smoking now and my enjoyment has increased exponentially (along with my inventory!)...that and getting to share what I have learned with others now.

So thanks to all you BOTL/SOTL's! :tu


----------



## Boss Hogg (Mar 18, 2008)

stevieray said:


> yeah...at most of the other cigar boards...


:r:r:r very nice :tu


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll take my time being refined. For now, I enjoy what I'm learning and smoking all the time! Long live the Brotherhood!!:tu


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> I beg to differ


Really? Why? I have gone to a lot of cigar shops and even work at one, and this has been my experience so far. I used to be like the guy who started this thread, then I realized that it really isn't worth it. If you differ about the snob part, in my opinion you have some learning to do. No one can tell me they are not a little bit snobbish.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Really? Why? I have gone to a lot of cigar shops and even work at one, and this has been my experience so far. I used to be like the guy who started this thread, then I realized that it really isn't worth it. If you differ about the snob part, in my opinion you have some learning to do. No one can tell me they are not a little bit snobbish.


I'm not a little bit snobbish.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

a snob about not being a snob?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> I'm not a little bit snobbish.


I like how you are challenging this. But then again I'm not surprised at all. I don't know what you are trying to prove by saying you aren't a little bit snobbish. I admit I am.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> I like how you are challenging this. But then again I'm not surprised at all. I don't know what you are trying to prove by saying you aren't a little bit snobbish. I admit I am.


I'm trying to prove that genre encapsulating absolute statements are never wise and rarely true.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> I like how you are challenging this. But then again I'm not surprised at all. I don't know what you are trying to prove by saying you aren't a little bit snobbish. I admit I am.


Maybe he's saying he is a lot snobbish. Thereby admitting his snobbery. :ss


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> I'm trying to prove that genre encapsulating absolute statements are never wise and rarely true.


There is a difference between everyone is a snob and everyone acts like a snob in their lifetime. I'd say that at the very least, the latter holds true.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> There is a difference between everyone is a snob and everyone acts like a snob in their lifetime. I'd say that at the very least, the latter holds true.


But alas, we're differing on the former.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

we should start with a definition of snob, before going any further.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't waste my time on a snob. I've got to many good friends at my B&M to give any time to a snob. Besides I work there, so I'll just show them the door!:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> we should start with a definition of snob, before going any further.


IMO, someone who disassociates with or belittles another because that person feels the other is inferior. Inferior in knowledge, experience, etc.

Most of us are snobby about something at one point or another in our life.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> we should start with a definition of snob, before going any further.


Sounds tedious.

I say we should shake hands, agree i'm right, and continue on our way.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

SteveDMatt said:


> IMO, someone who disassociates with or belittles another because that person feels the other is inferior. Inferior in knowledge, experience, etc.
> 
> Most of us are snobby about something at one point or another in our life.


I dont think you have to disassociate or belittle to be a snob. You can be a snob without ever letting anyone know that you are one.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> Sounds tedious.
> 
> I say we should shake hands, agree i'm right, and continue on our way.


wrong. I will accept your apology in the form of a fiver. thank you.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> wrong. I will accept your apology in the form of a fiver. thank you.


A fiver of the cigars i smoke would cost in the thousands.

Admit i'm right and you shall receive, as thousands is nothing to a man of my wealth.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Basically this place has been my mentor. Due to my schedule I don't have time to get out B&M's and herfs, etc.
> 
> I look at what I was smoking six months ago and what I'm smoking now and my enjoyment has increased exponentially (along with my inventory!)...that and getting to share what I have learned with others now.
> 
> So thanks to all you BOTL/SOTL's! :tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> A fiver of the cigars i smoke would cost in the thousands.


I accept. Your generosity shall be spoken of for generations. Great halls of intellectuals shall praise your name. Goats will be sacrificed in your honor.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> I'm trying to prove that genre encapsulating *absolute *statements are *never *wise and rarely true.


Amazing how you made an absolute statement there. Well played.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Studebaker said:


> Amazing how you made an absolute statement there. Well played.


I suppose i can't do mathematics anymore, either.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is unraveling fast!!:r


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> I suppose i can't do mathematics anymore, either.


I just need you count to five.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> I accept. Your generosity shall be spoken of for generations. Great halls of intellectuals shall praise your name. Goats will be sacrificed in your honor.


It's only fitting.

PM me your shanty's address.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> Sounds tedious.
> 
> I say we should shake hands, agree i'm right, and continue on our way.


I don't know how you are trying to come across, but I for one am not a fan.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

kheffelf said:


> I don't know how you are trying to come across, but I for one am not a fan.


For what it's worth, the comment was directed at me and I took it as good, old fashioned sarcasm, which I grew up with and deal with on a daily basis, so it really didn't bother me. Besides, he's sending me a fiver of thousand dollar cigars.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> I don't know how you are trying to come across, but I for one am not a fan.


I just got that ring gauge =(

Avoid taking me seriously if i offend you, as my intention is always good fun. I'll admit my definition of fun is a bit odd.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> I don't know how you are trying to come across, but I for one am not a fan.


I think he is trying to come across as a snob. (maybe to make his point) :2
What ever it may be. I am a HUGE fan of sarcasm, and asterisks***********************:ss


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow this thread sure got violent fast. Maybee we should do this everyday,so everyone can vent.oh one more thing **************************************************************************************************************************************************i love asterisks


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I think the tone of some of the posts would have been taken better with some 's, 's, and 's, with a :ss or  rolled in...but hey ****that's me***** 

Otherwise, there may be some :mn

But not from Jerry in Minnesota...please keep your bluntness going, I love it!


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

:gnI'm just trying to be unique & different ***:tup:cb:ss:w:BS:hn:2:dr...not trying to irritate nobody


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

:tu:blp:cb:w:ss:tpd::r:chk******************************************************hope this helps :ss


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've come across very few cigar snobs in my time, but one thing to keep in mind is that you have SOMETHING in common with them.. a love for something. Otherwise, the issue wouldn't even come up. In this case, it sounds like it might be beyond this point, but when I encounter someone like this, I really just try to learn from what they have to say with my internal filter going. Even behind the facade of bravado, there's a genuine passion there, and you just might learn something.

Hell, I've admittedly been called a beer snob before because I won't touch something like a Budweiser, and will give a hard time to those who do... but I really do it for the sake of humor. The way I see it, genuinely, is if you aren't hurting someone else, then you're free to do whatever the heck it is you please. But my joking stems from a genuine passion...

So I guess I would just emphasize to not be too closeminded towards what the "snob" has to say... sometimes, just beyond that exterior, is someone you can have a real coversation with. Maybe even about something OTHER than cigars.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

1'll t4k3 th3 ***s. Just d0n't st4rt typ1ng 1n L33T. 0k4y?


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Fortune500 said:


> I've come across very few cigar snobs in my time, but one thing to keep in mind is that you have SOMETHING in common with them.. a love for something. Otherwise, the issue wouldn't even come up. In this case, it sounds like it might be beyond this point, but when I encounter someone like this, I really just try to learn from what they have to say with my internal filter going. Even behind the facade of bravado, there's a genuine passion there, and you just might learn something.
> 
> Hell, I've admittedly been called a beer snob before because I won't touch something like a Budweiser, and will give a hard time to those who do... but I really do it for the sake of humor. The way I see it, genuinely, is if you aren't hurting someone else, then you're free to do whatever the heck it is you please. But my joking stems from a genuine passion...
> 
> So I guess I would just emphasize to not be too closeminded towards what the "snob" has to say... sometimes, just beyond that exterior, is someone you can have a real coversation with. Maybe even about something OTHER than cigars.


***what he said***:tpd:


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pbrennan10 said:


> But alas, we're differing on the former.


I always....oops....."often"....thought it snobbish to use the word "alas" on a chat forum.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

A snob's real love is being better than someone else. Their second love is letting everyone know that they are in fact better. Right after that comes cigars.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

roarknumber1 said:


> A snob's real love is being better than someone else. Their second love is letting everyone know that they are in fact better. Right after that comes cigars.


That might be a valid point. Just be careful to not paint with too broad a brush.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree :tu


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> A snob's real love is being better than someone else. Their second love is letting everyone know that they are in fact better. Right after that comes cigars.


Right on man, right on.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fortune500 said:


> That might be a valid point. Just be careful to not paint with too broad a brush.


No need to worry. I only work with fingerpaint.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I always....oops....."often"....thought it snobbish to use the word "alas" on a chat forum.


"Alas" has not been widely considered snobbish since it was used in a Unix forum in 1996. A few words & phrases still considered snobbish in most forums are:

The Bing Cherry Monster
Lavender blue dilly dilly
Dilly
Macadamize
Linguist
Mimeograph
Crap sandwich
My Butt Itches

MCS


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Lets stay focused boys on this highly important topic. We are talking about cigar snobs not just your average everday snob. Focus people! :ss
(edit)
Alas!
(end edit)
"Of course, always remember...

CLUB STOGIE STRICTLY ADHERES TO THE 1997 "NO CIGAR SNOB" TREATISE DEVELOPED BY TOP 25 CIGAR.
- circa 1997 Top25Cigar.com

(AKA...If you can taste hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla...smoke elsewhere! 

Thanks
Club Stogie Staff"


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

roarknumber1 said:


> No need to worry. I only work with fingerpaint.


I do have fat fingers though.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

roarknumber1 said:


> I do have fat fingers though.


Well, just don't use them to smoke a Macanudo. Otherwise, we'd all look down on you.

I kid, of course


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

King Leonidas said:


> I agree :tu


With Tom? Alas, Why are you kissing Tom's ass?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> I just got that ring gauge =(
> 
> Avoid taking me seriously if i offend you, as my intention is always good fun. I'll admit my definition of fun is a bit odd.


Very nice open discussion of ring gauge, yes I deducted from you, but like it matters.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I always....oops....."often"....thought it snobbish to use the word "alas" on a chat forum.


Then you know what? When you become a moderator then you can edit out alas from every post ever made. But only when you become a moderator.

Alas, I forgot to note that you are in fact a moderator. You better get started.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Everyone who says "alas" always paints with broad brushes when they generalize and speak in absolutes. And of course they are beneath me. Not that there's anything wrong with that because I'm not a snob.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Very nice open discussion of ring gauge, yes I deducted from you, but like it matters.


It doesn't matter to me so I bumped him if you don't mind.

MCS

It doesn't matter.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> It doesn't matter to me so I bumped him if you don't mind.
> 
> MCS
> 
> It doesn't matter.


Me too. :tpd: :ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> Dave's (68TriShield) a great BOTL and mentor!!! If I were on the East Coast I would be sitting at his feet learning all I could!
> 
> That is why it is nice to have a mentor!!! I appreciate the guys who took me under their wing when I first joined CS a few months ago!!!
> 
> Thanks Bobarian and Ratters!!!


:tpd: I try to do the same, but it's tough to be up to his level.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I always....oops....."often"....thought it snobbish to use the word "alas" on a chat forum.


Tom...you made me search, and alas...http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=379184&postcount=1

:r All in good fun brother!


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Studebaker said:


> Everyone who says "alas" always paints with broad brushes when they generalize and speak in absolutes. And of course they are beneath me. Not that there's anything wrong with that because I'm not a snob.


You remind me of me.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> It doesn't matter to me so I bumped him if you don't mind.
> 
> MCS
> 
> It doesn't matter.


Ring gauge is not supposed to be discussed in threads, or at least that was the way it used to be, but things have changed a great deal since then. His post are definitely contributing positively to the forum, so why should I mind.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Tom...you made me search, and alas...http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=379184&postcount=1
> 
> :r All in good fun brother!


:r Excellent find sir. That is funny shit, right there.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

kheffelf said:


> Ring gauge is not supposed to be discussed in threads, or at least that was the way it used to be, but things have changed a great deal since then. His post are definitely contributing positively to the forum, so why should I mind.


Just curious as to the reasoning for making it something you can't discuss. Wouldn't it be better to put it out in the open? What purpose would it serve to keep it out of posts?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

roarknumber1 said:


> Just curious as to the reasoning for making it something you can't discuss. Wouldn't it be better to put it out in the open? What purpose would it serve to keep it out of posts?


Because posting "ding" when you ding someone can lead to dingfests and massive RG Ding parties. Because it is supposed to be a private way to show someone how you feel about their post, positively or negatively. Because discussing when someone dings you usually means you get twice as much back for no reason. Most of all, it should be because RG doesn't mean d*** s***, and is just a number next to your name.

O, and you can't ding yourself. I have tried.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Twill413 said:


> Because posting "ding" when you ding someone can lead to dingfests and massive RG Ding parties. Because it is supposed to be a private way to show someone how you feel about their post, positively or negatively. Because discussing when someone dings you usually means you get twice as much back for no reason. Most of all, it should be because RG doesn't mean d*** s***, and is just a number next to your name.
> 
> O, and you can't ding yourself. I have tried.


Ah, fair enough.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

roarknumber1 said:


> Just curious as to the reasoning for making it something you can't discuss. Wouldn't it be better to put it out in the open? What purpose would it serve to keep it out of posts?


The purpose lies within the understanding of etiquette here. There are rules which are not open for debate and there are accepted norms which take some time to understand. Staying within the expected norms has traditionally been a positive thing for a members experience here. The opposite has also been the case for some.



Twill413 said:


> Because posting "ding" when you ding someone can lead to dingfests and massive RG Ding parties. Because it is supposed to be a private way to show someone how you feel about their post, positively or negatively. Because discussing when someone dings you usually means you get twice as much back for no reason. Most of all, it should be because RG doesn't mean d*** s***, and is just a number next to your name.
> 
> O, and you can't ding yourself. I have tried.


Much better than my effort. :tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

roarknumber1 said:


> Just curious as to the reasoning for making it something you can't discuss. Wouldn't it be better to put it out in the open? What purpose would it serve to keep it out of posts?


One reason it's not suppose to be discussed is to avoid people from jumping on the band wagon when the RG dinging starts (negative hits). Best be left to PM's.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> "Alas" has not been widely considered snobbish since it was used in a Unix forum in 1996. A few words & phrases still considered snobbish in most forums are:
> 
> The Bing Cherry Monster
> Lavender blue dilly dilly
> ...


You are correct, my bad form Sir. I feel like a crap sandwich for my lack of skill as a linguist. Please mimeograph this list and send it to me. 



yourchoice said:


> Tom...you made me search, and alas...http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=379184&postcount=1
> 
> :r All in good fun brother!


Alas, busted again. :tu :r


----------



## ML1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yea I know the feeling me and bud here go to a local B&M, we go kind of often (so they know us). But everytime we are in there and you not all dressed up they look at you like your a criminal, One of the employee's follows yu everywhere you go . It's not like he never seen us or we go in there to waste there time. Everytime we go we always drop $60.00 to $100.00 bucks each. But i be da&^, we'll walk in and there is that certain person making you fill like you don't belong there.:tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Throw :BS at him, we are Gorillas. :mn


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

BamBam said:


> Throw :BS at him, we are Gorillas. :mn


Yes! Yes! Fling poo! :BS


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I just read the previous pages here, seems to be a lot of poo flinging here. 

Do you ever see Gorillas flinging poo at each other in the zoo. No, you don't. They fling the poo at the people outside their cage. Gorillas don't fling poo at each other because they don't want poo on them, that's why they fling it. You know their poo.

Alas, we must learn from the Gorillas at the zoo, and their poo


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> The message isn't always received in the same manner it is intended. We all like to gain and share our experiences with others. It's the cool part of our hobby. I'll try to speak slower next time.


Use smaller words and no acronyms too :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BamBam said:


> I just read the previous pages here, seems to be a lot of poo flinging here.
> 
> Do you ever see Gorillas flinging poo at each other in the zoo. No, you don't. They fling the poo at the people outside their cage. Gorillas don't fling poo at each other because they don't want poo on them, that's why they fling it. You know their poo.
> 
> Alas, we must learn from the Gorillas at the zoo, and their poo


Ah, the life-lessons we can learn from poo.

"Look to the poo!!" :tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Alas, don't zoo Gorillas eat their own poo too! :ss


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ah, the life-lessons we can learn from poo.
> 
> "Look to the poo!!" :tu


Be the poo.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

He that is without sin among you, let him cast the first poo.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Poo unto others, as you would have others poo unto you.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just Poo It! :tu


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Just Poo It! :tu


:r well played sir!

Mountain Poo - Do the Poo?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If lovin' poo is wrong, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

This thread has gone to poo.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

mdtaggart said:


> Alas, don't zoo Gorillas eat their own poo too! :ss


We don't like to talk about that


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

The evolution of some threads is amazing....:r


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> The evolution of some threads is amazing....:r


de-evolution. started with people, ended up with apes :ss


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> This thread is unraveling fast!!:r


 It doesn't change the fact that I love your avatar!:tu


----------



## TheEconomist (Mar 19, 2008)

roarknumber1 said:


> de-evolution. started with people, ended up with apes :ss


They do call this the jungle!!


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> de-evolution. started with people, ended up with apes :ss


Dang, now we're talking about Devo??


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Studebaker said:


> Dang, now we're talking about Devo??


We are not men, we are not Devo, we be Gorillas baby! And a few, um uh,
:chk's.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

:r
When a problem comes along, you must :ss it!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

A question for you icehog!

What about A-lass? I don't think that would be in bad taste unless she didn't shower.




In all seriousness, when it comes to snobs, I usually just go along with the deal. For most of them that habit my B&M, its easy to pass things under their radar that let everyone around you know that when it comes to cigars you don't need remedial class. And besides, whatever they say for themselves is more damaging that whatever snide comments I could come up with. I've tried in the past to guide these carts back to the ruts in the road but more often than not they're stuck in the mud and the mule doesn't want to move. So, if they don't get my hints and keep rambling on, I let them dig their own grave. All in all, it makes me happy, it makes them happy, and it gives the workers something to chortle about. Sounds like a strife-free win-win-win situation to me.


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn cigar snobs.... Oh well... I run into this more than I would like


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You are correct, my bad form Sir. I feel like a crap sandwich for my lack of skill as a linguist. Please mimeograph this list and send it to me.
> But you are cunning.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

taltos said:


> icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct, my bad form Sir. I feel like a crap sandwich for my lack of skill as a linguist. Please mimeograph this list and send it to me.
> ...


Oh, snap! :r


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Actually the guy who got me into cigars is one... 
If it's not rated 90 or better in CA, he doesn't want to try it... 
The only online forum he will get on is the CA forum... 
Thankfully I have a few other friends who are BOTLs who aimed me at a couple of great forums where I have learned a lot... :ss
This guy is missing so much because he has such tunnel vision when it comes to Cigars... I'll ask him if he's tried xxxx, and about 40% of the time he has never heard of that brand. And about 30% of the time he has heard of it, never tried it, but will put it down anyway due to its CA rating...


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

I for one usually never run into any cigar snobs at shops or anything....Come to think of it, no one ever disagrees with me.

Could have something to do with the print of a Kimber on my hip :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd W said:


> It doesn't change the fact that I love your avatar!:tu


Thanks!!! I have tried to change it but I can't!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks!!! I have tried to change it but I can't!


Don't change it! I won't know when you post! :ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Very nice open discussion of ring gauge, yes I deducted from you, but like it matters.


I assume you meant RG doesn't matter. If it doesn't matter, why deduct at all? Something to think about.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> I assume you meant RG doesn't matter. If it doesn't matter, why deduct at all? Something to think about.


Good point.
I meant the part about him discussing it openly on the forum. I am not going to go and discuss why I deducted from him and or try to talk about ring gauge again.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I will not post in this thread.
I will not post in this thread.
I will not post in this thread.

Damn it.

OK, have not met what I would consider a cigar snob yet. Non-smoker SOB yes, cigar snob no.

All persons with a cigar in hand have been very gracious and would have given the shirt off their back to be nice.


----------

